# Where to shoot?



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

I live in Cache Valley, and I'd like to head out and do some plinking. Only problem is, I'm not sure where it is ok to do that? There are signs up in Green Canyon that say shooting is prohibited, so I can't go there (although I hear people shooting up there sometimes). I've heard Smithfield Canyon and Hyde Park Canyon are ok places to go. Does anyone know for sure? Also, I think there is some sort of a place to shoot right by ********. Anyone know about that?

I've been to the range on 200 N. out on the west side of town, but now that I'm sighted in I'd like to get more practical practice than shooting from a bench with sandbags. I'd also like to make sure that I shoot somewhere where I won't get cited for it.

I guess what I'm looking for is, where do people go to shoot in Cache Valley?

Anyway, any info would be helpful and appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

we used to go up logan canyon, or richmond canyon.


----------

